# Someone had an off day



## Tezcatlipoca (Jan 27, 2017)

Anyone else notice the ST224 pictures from Husqvarna show the augers backwards?

Husqvarna Snow Blowers ST 224


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

*Normal!*

:tongue4::icon-dancingparty: how they assemble everything at Home depot!


----------



## RoyM (Feb 7, 2017)

If we were still using roll film I would say somebody reversed the negative. That is funny.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, the photos from that shoot are now two years old, and still in use! This is the same snowblower featured in this thread:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ientation.html#/topics/41593?page=1&_k=mh7e6i

As I said in the older thread: "someone just put the augers on backwards, then they used that machine for promotional photos! a rather epic double-fail." 

Im surprised to see the photos still making the rounds!

Scot


----------



## slybarman (Nov 28, 2016)

Reminds me of the old h&k ad with the backwards bullets.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jan 27, 2017)

sscotsman said:


> Wow, the photos from that shoot are now two years old, and still in use! This is the same snowblower featured in this thread:
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ientation.html#/topics/41593?page=1&_k=mh7e6i
> 
> ...


Huh, 2 years, they must really be in denial. I guess I got my answer if anyone else noticed, Husqvarna must think not enough people notice to justify new promo pictures. Hopefully next time they don't pick a machine that was built on a Monday :icon-doh:


----------

